# SuSe 9.2 und mysql



## wpb (31. März 2005)

hy leute!

Habe mir gestern SuSe 9.2 auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Vorher hatte ich RedHat. bin jetzt aber umgestiegen.

Mein Problem: ich kann bei SuSe mysl nicht finden.

kann es sein, dass bei SuSe 9.2 mysql nicht standardmäßig 
integriert ist

Bitte um schnelle Antwort.

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

Bei Suse ist so viel dabei, ich denke auch MySQL. Aber vielleicht hast Du es nicht mitinstalliert.
Schau doch mit *whereis mysql* oder *which mysql* ob Du da was findest.


----------



## Ben Ben (31. März 2005)

und ansonsten das entsprechende Paket via yast nachträglich installieren.


----------



## Kleini (1. April 2005)

Hallöle!

Einfach im Yast bei Software nach MySQL suchen, die Pakete installieren, dann im Yast unter System/Runlevel-Editor ein Häckchen bei MySQL setzen, damit der MySQL-Server bei jedem Neustart mit gestartet wird.

MfG Kleini


----------

